
Facebook’s Complicity in the Silencing of Black Women - BinaryIdiot
https://medium.com/@IjeomaOluo/facebooks-complicity-in-the-silencing-of-black-women-e60c34434181
======
fabatka
Of course it doesn't justify the threats or anything that she got on twitter
or facebook, but technically her tweet was racist to begin with. (Joking about
people being racist just because of their skin color.)

By the way I'm always amazed by the fact that citizens of a first-world
country can be so primitive to actually threaten anybody because of a bad
tweet...

------
legostormtroopr
> Person writes a tweet insulting a very large group of society.

> Acts surprised when a minority of that group retaliates, albeit it very
> offensively.

It sucks, but thats just another day on social media in $CURRENT_YEAR.

~~~
TheLilHipster
Outrage is one hell of a drug.

------
dontreact
I wonder if her posts got flagged by her own friends. Is that how it would
work? Even if that is the case, this is a pretty ugly outcome that Facebook
should try and avoid. Another case of unexpected negative consequences of
algorithmic decision making...

------
maxscam
Maybe the original post was a little racist. But it was to a far less degree
of intensity than the messages she received. If a white person tweeted "I cant
walk through this black hood I'm gonna get shot!" and a black person responded
"kill yourself you inferior genetic third world white" that would be over the
top too. The other commenters should stop making false equivalence.

------
beepboopbeep
Yeesh. That article is toxic from top to bottom.

